# Can an old Tivo remote operate a Bolt or Roamio?



## jonapt (Apr 23, 2010)

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Product_Information/TiVo-BOLT-Series-Remote-Control says the Bolt and Roamio use RF instead of IR.

Does this mean that older remotes cannot be used to control the Bolt/Roamio?

We have learning remotes that can be JP1 programmed, so the new functions can be added but only if the Bolt/Roamio respond to IR as well as RF.

Thanks


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jonapt said:


> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Product_Information/TiVo-BOLT-Series-Remote-Control says the Bolt and Roamio use RF instead of IR.
> 
> Does this mean that older remotes cannot be used to control the Bolt/Roamio?
> 
> ...


All TiVo units will respond to IR. Series 5 and the A93 Mini will accept RF also. While older remotes can be used, mixing remotes can give you cramps. I have a Premiere and v1 Mini. I bought new remotes for them since the layout change was killing me.

I don't have a Bolt, but I'm sure it will accept IR.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

My Bolt works just fine with older remotes of any kind. The biggest downside is that the new Bolt remote has more functions and buttons that you cannot access with an older remote design.


----------

